

We’re just monkeys developing games in the era of early primates - jeffreyfox
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/24/were-just-monkeys-developing-games-in-the-era-of-dinosaurs/

======
voxx
I think social gaming is doomed by default. A person navigates to Facebook or
Twitter because each company has identified itself and has locked in to the
consumer. Even GhostTown+ has locked in as a personality based around being a
social-er Skype. Seeing games and stuff is just a sideshow. People don't go to
social networking sites to play games. It's possible to force this behavior
(Zynga), but it's been shown and realized that it can't be sustained, and will
eventually burn out. (ZYNGA)

